# Natural recovery or vet?



## stingreay (May 20, 2021)

Hello! 
The past week I've been tangling with a sick whites tree frog - spotting on his back, no eating, barely moving, bloated. The past few days he's turned around, however. He still has a little spotting/odd coloration and slow, but he's no longer bloated, and he hunts and eats like he used to. I've had a vet appointment scheduled since I realized it, but because its been several straight days of him active, eating, and unbloated should I save him the stress of the trip to the vet and let him finish recovering naturally? 

I'm worried a trip to the vet, at this point, is going to do more harm than good.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Unfortunately, infections and metabolic disorders, which are the most frequent problems affecting frogs, rarely resolve on their own with a passage of time.

Its not like with humans with an upset stomach, or flu. 

The best outcomes happen with early detection. Waiting almost always leads to a more serious and expensive problem.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with asserting your concerns and setting limits to what is allowed done.

Bringing a sample of feces, is very important and a meaningful compromise. If not bringing the frog. Ask about it before the appointment.

A float is a snapshot, but it can be meaningful and saving a fecal bolus is no stress on your frog.


----------

